
Have you ever tried to sell a diamond? - jacquesm
http://www.edwardjayepstein.com/diamond/chap20.htm
======
X4
No, but Wine trading appears to be giving back more in return than the
investment costs compared to Diamonds. At least according to your story. I
can't imagine it's that difficult, but according to your story I might be
wrong.

A friend made a wine trading site btw. and tells me it's a lucrative business.
Collecting the data was the hardest part he told. I wonder if there isn't a an
authority where you can obtain the data instead of manually collecting it from
auctions et cetera.

